# fishing for cobia from the surf



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

few questions...

what is the bait of choice?

do most of 'em get caught at the point or are the other ramps just as good...assuming there are nice 'holes'?

at the point...are the majority deadsticking or spiking the rods when fishing for cobes?

thanks for any info.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I ain't not expert, but this is what I do know. I fish at the point, usually on the hook. I use fresh bunkers and sometimes eels if I see lots of rays. And we're just deadsticking. Make sure to use the cobia sandspike.   I haven't heard cobia caught anywhere else from the surf other than the point.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*just to clarify....*

deadsticking is when you're actually holding your rod after you've casted out...normally while your wading out...is that correct.

also thanks teo for your info.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*deadsticking*

to me is putting on the sandspike. I only hold the rod if I fish at the point and there are like 100000000 other people there. Nothing much.. I just watch what everyone else is doing and I'm doing the same. The point is not what most people describe is to be. Most of the time it's kinda fun standing in that congo line.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Teo's got it down..*

Sometimes they are caught near Hat inlet as well as the point,but the point and south of the point seem to be the hotspots right now.. As far as bait,JMHO in this order:

Menhaden,Mullet,Bluefish..

One thing that wasn't mentioned.. Always have at least three rods available,locked and loaded at all times.. One for spiking or deadsticking as Teo said,one that will sling a three oz bucktail pretty far,that is for a possible free swimming cobe. One that will throw a 1 or 2 oz stingsilver pretty far.. Today we saw bonitas right in the surf,but no one was locked and loaded,Cdog almost made it in time.. Many times you will see spainish or bluefish as well...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

There were never any truer words spoken...locked and loaded prevents regret


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*braid on your lure rod...*

is that frowned upon down there around the point.

and thanks teo and ken for you input.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Sometimes they are caught near Hat inlet as well as the point,but the point and south of the point seem to be the hotspots right now.. As far as bait,JMHO in this order:
> 
> Menhaden,Mullet,Bluefish..
> 
> One thing that wasn't mentioned.. Always have at least three rods available,locked and loaded at all times.. One for spiking or deadsticking as Teo said,one that will sling a three oz bucktail pretty far,that is for a possible free swimming cobe. One that will throw a 1 or 2 oz stingsilver pretty far.. Today we saw bonitas right in the surf,but no one was locked and loaded,Cdog almost made it in time.. Many times you will see spainish or bluefish as well...



Running 300yrds th second time they surfaced almost killed me....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Running 300yrds th second time they surfaced almost killed me....


Then stop isolating yourself from everyone else.    I know you don't like the crowds, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Then stop isolating yourself from everyone else.    I know you don't like the crowds, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


 Oh,this time he was there,and he got ta see first hand how crooked Rodwatcher and I CAN CAST!!   

Braid on baitrods may be frowned upon,but when it comes to throwing a lure,frowned on or not,it'll be braid...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Then stop isolating yourself from everyone else.    I know you don't like the crowds, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


Teo, it's just us he doesn't like being around  or wait, it just might be me  wish I had been there to see him run 300 yards :--|


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

300 yds????..somebody must have yelled "free beer!!!!! "...the R


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Braid on baitrods may be frowned upon,but when it comes to throwing a lure,frowned on or not,it'll be braid...



gotcha kenny...thanks.

i may make a trip to the point this weekend...maybe i'll be able to see some of the p&s crew out there.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DD, yeah it was real enlighting watching you two in action... 

Shooter, after running 300 yrds I almost did :--| 

R, I'd never seen bonita busting in the wash before,need to learn to cast 300yrds.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Who ran 300yrds???


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Go back to bed Sleepyhead


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

well smarty I was wanting to make sure who it was..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sleepyhead said:


> Who ran 300yrds???


Me, OK maybe it was more like speed walking halfway through...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Me, OK maybe it was more like speed walking halfway through...


 Was gonna ask ya if'n ya wanted a cigarette when ya got back,but cut off a "little hunka slack" fer ya.... Ida hated ta seeya blowin grits,ya know??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Was gonna ask ya if'n ya wanted a cigarette when ya got back,but cut off a "little hunka slack" fer ya.... Ida hated ta seeya blowin grits,ya know??


Thanks DD, appreciate it...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

got a video of that trott down the beach?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ha! ...I hear they do.....'bout twenty minutes long ,enuf time to drink a beer and have a bowl of popcorn while ya watch it  ...the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, if I can hike over the dunes at Pea Island for a Blues run you can run 300 yards to get to a fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

New News,Tommy Wheeler just got a 50lber from the point a little while ago!!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, looks like I am going to get a chance to try my luck with them brown bombers soon and have some rookie questions. I have never targeted cobes so wanted to get some input from the experts. When spiking, how many poles are recommended? Is it best to set the drag loose and let them run with the bait (not that I will be fishing with bait…long story) before setting the hook or keep the drag set on the snug side? What beach features should I be looking for or water conditions, what has the potential to produce and what should I stay away from? Best time of day or night, tides, temps? What’s the best way to play the fish, from what I have gathered so far, they are nothing like anything I have fished for before so what is the best approach to getting them on the beach? Have I missed anything?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Well I"m NO expert. But I will say bout the rods. It depends on how many others are around you. If you are sittin on the N beach by yourself by all mean fish em all. But if you are on the point I would say 1 rod per person due to respect to the to the others around you, if you cast sideways like me. For me nuttin bugs me more then someone not watchin there rods and off doodlin around. 

If you get a fish on the same things goes as if you were on the point feshing. Stay in front of your fish if you can and watch for the lines of others. I got cut off last weekend cause a dude was NOT paying attentioin to the other lines as he walked down the beach with his fish. Try to stay focused on your fish and NOT the bikinis watchin you fight a fish. You should have a crowd around if the fish is big.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> got a video of that trott down the beach?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*f-o*

forget the runnin' ... just have one of them fine young men yak your bait a 1/4 mile off or down the beach real quick like .... sure you'll catch something ... and if not, you'll get some feeling reeling in 14oz & bait the same distance w/your TLD-25 loaded w/30lb test, either way ya can tell us all how ya caught the big one ... yall remind me again, why did I pay all them castin' dues  Just older and slower I guess and heaven forbid, I better not argue with results especially ...

... since I just got word Neil & Teo each landed a yak-baited cobe this morning (6/10), Jeff was hooked up, and Al was waiting his turn ... why am I at work again today ?!

One very jealous`bucket

Congrats to those VA gentlemen who had a great week on the cobia at the Point


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*f-o*

double trouble ... look out here it comes again ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> double trouble ... look out here it comes again ...


 Sorry,Bucket,I'm still trying to remain optomistic with the new super.. If you read between the lines,access in many of the areas is after high tide,which in the past would have been *no access at all*.. One more thing,look at the total number of mi of beach closed this yr as opposed to last,we actually have more beach,especially near Hat inlet.. 

After looking at the way the new super handled the access to the point when we were closed off at 44 towards the point at high tide by making an interdunal access,I gotta give the man his due.. Last yr under the "dictatorship" *that would not have happened..* 

OBPA and other stakeholder groups have to keep plugging at em,but still much better than last yr.. IMHO 

PS They have (NPS&USFWL) to look at both sides of the issue,birds and access.. It IS A TOUGH BALLANCE in my view..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jay*

Just pretend you're drummin with more line (good line) and you'll be just fine..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I stand corrected on what I had heard earlier..*

 

Tommy W caught a 39lber yesterday..

Looks like weather is going to cooperate well though... 


http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=3


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Tommy W caught a 39lber yesterday..
> 
> Looks like weather is going to cooperate well though...
> 
> ...


I got a text msg from someone that neil and teo already got cobes on the beach and Jeff was bowed up. Not sure of its validity cuz I dont know who sent it.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Dawg*

Al sent the word out while he was standing around waiting his turn  ... by time I get to it either the cobe's will be in VA or the Park Service will have closed the beach to 4x4s altogether  

So I'm goin' hoin',

`bucket


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The Bucket said:


> Al sent the word out while he was standing around waiting his turn  ... by time I get to it either the cobe's will be in VA or the Park Service will have closed the beach to 4x4s altogether
> 
> So I'm goin' hoin',
> 
> `bucket


Ain't Hoin cheaten ?  mainly since I got skunked


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Shoot*

sure is as it floats  And now that makes two of us that got a beat down from the windage along with the Grandview cobe skunk  

Needed a bigger boat as they were catchin' some off the rock today ... oh well ?!

Next time,

small boat ho`bucket


----------

